# Odd shaped fruit and veg



## Mr Celine (27 Aug 2021)

I don't think there's a thread for odd shaped home grown fruit and veg. 

The tomatoes in the Celine Towers greenhouse only started ripening a fortnight ago but are rapidly becoming a glut. 
This fine looking specimen appeared in this morning's harvest. 











Anyone else? No doubt @mudsticks will have a few.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Aug 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> I don't think there's a thread for odd shaped home grown fruit and veg.
> 
> The tomatoes in the Celine Towers greenhouse only started ripening a fortnight ago but are rapidly becoming a glut.
> This fine looking specimen appeared in this morning's harvest.
> ...


Don't get me started..

My avatar is a permanent example .


----------



## Chromatic (27 Aug 2021)

Blimey, it's Esther Rantzen and Cyril Fletcher!


----------



## newfhouse (27 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Blimey, it's Esther Rantzen and Cyril Fletcher!



View: https://youtu.be/h2QZprRgxDc&t=189


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Aug 2021)

Brilliant! Sadly I don't grow anything but we used to have these types of competitions at the local village hall at harvest festival


----------



## MartinQ (27 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Blimey, it's Esther Rantzen and Cyril Fletcher!


Not really a fruit/vegetable*** but Sausages ...
***Note there is a sausage tree https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kigelia

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajsCY8SjJ1Y&ab_channel=MostPopularClips2012


----------



## Chromatic (27 Aug 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Not really a fruit/vegetable*** but Sausages ...
> ***Note there is a sausage tree https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kigelia
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajsCY8SjJ1Y&ab_channel=MostPopularClips2012



I remember that from the time.


----------



## MartinQ (27 Aug 2021)

Chromatic said:


> I remember that from the time.


Unfortunately, so do I


----------

